# Clyde proofing free hub with new cassette



## Captlink (Apr 7, 2012)

I'm trying to head off some damage to a new ride.It has a aluminum freehub and am hoping to find a cassette that will spread the load across it rather than having the cogs cut into it and eventually fail.The current model is a CS-PG-1030 11-36.

I am looking into finding a steel freehub as well for NOVATEC D202SB-QR ALLOY REAR DISC HUB 32H for the same bike.

This is not my photo but illustrates the damage I'm trying to halt.


----------



## Bike Whisperer (Aug 7, 2012)

1) Use an Shimano XT cassette which will put the 6 largest cogs on an aluminum spider. It will work fine with a SRAM drivetrain but I always recommend a new chain with a new cassette. I'd go with a KMC X10

2)Buy a new Novatec freehub body with the ABG for even more durability. According to the Novatec Catalog, the D202SB uses a "B2" type freehub body. The 10/11 speed version should be what you need. 







Wheel Parts-FREEHUBS 11SPD

:thumbsup:


----------



## Captlink (Apr 7, 2012)

Bike Whisperer said:


> 1) Use an Shimano XT cassette which will put the 6 largest cogs on an aluminum spider. It will work fine with a SRAM drivetrain but I always recommend a new chain with a new cassette. I'd go with a KMC X10
> 
> 2)Buy a new Novatec freehub body with the ABG for even more durability. According to the Novatec Catalog, the D202SB uses a "B2" type freehub body. The 10/11 speed version should be what you need.
> View attachment 957148
> ...


Thank you very much.I have been doing research on older posts but many part numbers have changed and some bike mechanics just want to sell you a whole new hub.This bike was a gift from my wife and I'm trying to bullet proof it on the down low.


----------



## Ruffstuff (Jan 12, 2015)

Steel isn't always the answer, im cutting grooves into a shimano freehub atm 


Give it death


----------



## Captlink (Apr 7, 2012)

Ruffstuff said:


> Steel isn't always the answer, im cutting grooves into a shimano freehub atm
> 
> Give it death


I got a steel freehub and a XT cassette that's as far as I can go without replacing the whole hub.I will eventually replace the hub but waiting for CK to make stainless 190's.The standard 1030 cogs are all separate and that puts alot of pressure on a small area the XT's have 6 out of the ten lowermost gears on spiders to spread the load over a larger area of the freehub.
-CL


----------



## willtsmith_nwi (Jan 1, 1970)

*Better get the spider.*



Captlink said:


> I got a steel freehub and a XT cassette that's as far as I can go without replacing the whole hub.I will eventually replace the hub but waiting for CK to make stainless 190's.The standard 1030 cogs are all separate and that puts alot of pressure on a small area the XT's have 6 out of the ten lowermost gears on spiders to spread the load over a larger area of the freehub.
> -CL


When building a new "bulletproof" wheel I was careful to specify the stainless freehub body. I used a standard 12-36 cassette on it. When I pulled the cassette, I found that it was marred (yes, I double checked it was stainless). I guess I used my low gears too much on steep climbs.

I ended up ordering a Shimano spidered cassette. So far so good. The spiders make more sense anyway.


----------

